# which one do i pick!



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

toucan: http://www.dankung.com/emart/agile-toucan-the-first-small-size-global-dankung-slingshot-p-395.html

markin: http://www.dankung.com/emart/breakthrough-marlin-dankung-slingshot-supporting-three-band-attaching-methods-p-733.html

panther: http://www.dankung.com/emart/the-panther-dankung-unwrapped-editiona-breakthrough-global-slingshot-by-joerg-sprave-p-438.html

axiom: http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/slingshots/products/axiom-tactical-polymer

i like that the first three are steel, the toucan looks cool and it comes in black!, the marlin is awesome and it can use three band attachments, the panther doesnt look as good as the others but it seems like a good shooter. i dont really like the look of the axiom, but you can attach the bands on the top or sides and it has band grooves.

can you give me your opinion on these and tell me which one you would pick for yourself.

what are the advantages/disadvantages of over the top or through the fork attachment styles?

also, are the band grooves important? the slingshots from dankung dont have any, and i use some really thick, strong bands so i was wondering if maybe they would slip off. my first slingshot was one that you slide the tubes on, and my current slingshot has a clamp thing on the forks, so i have no experience with this type of attachment.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Axiom.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have or have had 3 from Dankung. I like them, but they are hard on the hands. Unless you use rubber or paracord where the fingers meet the forks, strong bands will make your hands hurt after only a few shots. It's something you have to work into.

I also have the axiom, maxim, maxim champ, scout, and others from Simple-Shot. They are all great frames. The poly versions are almost indestructible. They are smooth and easy on the hands, and the ability to use tubes or bands in both OTT and TTF makes them a great choice. If you have larger hands, a Dankung is not a great choice.

There are also other vendors that have some very good frames that would work for you as well. Just check out the vendor section.

Of the ones you have listed, the Axiom will do more for you. Call or write to Nathan...he is top notch and can help you choose a frame for your hand size and for the style of shooting you want to do.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You will get the best service, advice and support from Simple Shot, so I would suggest the Axiom or one of their other frames.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

A similar shape to the axiom that I happen to find very very comfortable, and also has versatile forks for bands or tubes, is the sharpshooter designed by dayhiker and also available at simpleshot in the indestructable poly. It really is a nice fit for my large hand even though the slingshot itself is not that large. Very pocket friendly actually.
Good luck,
SF


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Axiom........


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

The Axion would make it through the airport in a carry on :naughty: I'm not a big fan of metal slings.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Axiom


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Axiom

What thick, strong bands do you use?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with the others in general.

I have both a Scout from Nathan and Simple Shots which shoots excellent.

Along with 2 X Target Hathcocks from Mr. Bill Hays and Pocket Predator, which also shoot perfectly.

However, I also have an Alien from Dankung, and in the post from Irfan/e-shot a Marlin; which when the handles are re-wrapped as I do in tennis grip tape; are very easy to hold and shoot.

Along with being exceptionally strong.

So there are pros. to all the ones you have mentioned.

I trust this may be of some assistance.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Axiom

but if I can add... go for the Scout, you won't regret it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Simpleshot is a good company and the Axiom or Scout are good choices. As said above, those metal jobs will beat up on your hand. If you go with one of them, I think you'll experience aching and pain issues and you won't be able to do anywhere near as much shooting.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

August West said:


> Axiom
> 
> What thick, strong bands do you use?


im not sure what kind of bands but they are not latex. pretty fast but alot thicker than latex bands with the same draw weight. not sure what draw my bands are, i measured once with a luggage scale i used to have but the scale only went up to 30 pounds, the bands werent fully drawn. im using a couple more layers than before.

the emphasis was on "thick"


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

With slingshots draw weight has nothing to do with speed or power and really doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

August West said:


> With slingshots draw weight has nothing to do with speed or power and really doesn't tell me anything.


draw weight has everything to do with power, speed is when draw weight doesnt matter.

and since i dont know the brand, draw weight is all i have to tell.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If that is the case, I suggest nylon rope for bands, they will certainly be unbelievably powerful.

EDIT: Can you take a picture of these bands? Where did you get them?


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

August West said:


> If that is the case, I suggest nylon rope for bands, they will certainly be unbelievably powerful.
> 
> EDIT: Can you take a picture of these bands? Where did you get them?


technically, nylon rope has no draw weight :neener:

i get what youre tryin to say though, but that only applies if you keep the same size ammo, if your ammo gets heavier as your draw weight increases, then you get more power. i understand that theres no point using 50 pound bands to shoot bbs, and the extra rubber could actually slow it down.

dont have a bandset made right now, ill take a pic of the sheet. its dark purple, and has a weird smell and texture, but pretty stretchy and snappy. got it off ebay, but havent been able to find it again.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah you have plenty of tables here for the correct stuff used, which nearly all here know about.

Which is hardly expensive to buy, or even to buy pre made up in band set with a pouch.

So using exotic stuff no ones know much about at all throws most us off.

If you desire advice (?), stick with questions we can answer with authority of many years knowledge, okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah you have plenty of tables here for the correct stuff used, which nearly all here know about.
> 
> Which is hardly expensive to buy, or even to buy pre made up in band set with a pouch.
> 
> ...


the only advice i asked for was about the frames and attachment style as i have never used those.

i was simply aswering this question: "What thick, strong bands do you use?"

okay.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

It's all good, I was just interested in a possible new source of hunting bands.

Another positive of the axiom or other simple shot polys, they are much more comfortable to carry in your pocket than the DKs.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

purple bands




__
myusername


__
Oct 9, 2013








heres the "rubber"

it is 6 inches wide, was 50 yards long. about the same thickness as theraband gold, but the draw is between black and silver(full width of this band compared to full width of black/silver). it was listed as latex, but when i opened it i immediately knew it wasnt, it had a strong smell and felt weird. not as fast as theraband but lasts about the same number of shots. got it for 40$ including shipping. wish i could buy this stuff again.


----------

